# How to deal with it all....



## Onthebit (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't know about you but I have found this whole Stolen History becoming depressing more and more...I looked into 'spiritualism' before the evidence surrounded me and now I see an abandoned world with no hope of going back.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-07-26 19:10:05Reaction Score: 16


"The time for the lone wolf is over.  Gather yourselves!  Banish the word struggle from your attitude and your vocabulary.  All that we do now must be done in a sacred manner and in celebration. *We are the ones we've been waiting for*."


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HulkSmashDate: 2019-07-26 19:55:52Reaction Score: 10


_@Onthebit_ - I get it.  I understand where you are.  Only advise I can give is do not let the bastards of life get you down. " illegitimi non carborundum "  We definitely are the ones we have been waiting for!  Positive attention/intention as best you can and remind others the same.  I believe the universe is a mirror and whatever electromagnetic impulses we put out into the aether, it gets mirrored back.  If you are always stressed out, the universe will comply and give you an environment that mirrors you and you will find yourself in one stress situation after another.  This is the key to all of this and why there is such a conspiracy to distract us from that and why the PTB want us to be scared and dependent and reliant on the environment they keep our thoughts in.  I hope that made sense.  "always look on the bright side of life"


----------



## Rhayader (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RhayaderDate: 2019-07-26 22:12:49Reaction Score: 12


For me finding this forum was a big relief! There ARE people out there who know how to think and be open to all sorts of speculation...it's very good to know I'm not alone with my conclusions.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NowhereManDate: 2019-07-26 22:13:17Reaction Score: 20


Most people do not realize that "seek, and ye shall find" is a warning.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: irishbaltDate: 2019-07-26 23:41:22Reaction Score: 3




Onthebit said:


> I don't know about you but I have found this whole Stolen History becoming depressing more and more...I looked into 'spiritualism' before the evidence surrounded me and now I see an abandoned world with no hope of going back.


Onthebit, despair is not a solution, there are many who feel as you do.  Remember each of us has inherent worth, this does not change our circumstances, but the circumstances also cannot change this fact that each of us has inherent worth.  Problem solving our individual and family circumstances is the only thing one can do, this includes physical, mental, spiritual and relational challenges.

We each may take a break from sh sometimes, too much info can be a burden.


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-27 02:08:32Reaction Score: 8


_There is no place for you now in the past, present, or future. _It's something I wrote to myself. By temperament I could never be one of those "live in the moment" types, and I buried the all-too-depressing past long ago in order to live in the future. But the future has become a sort of no-man's land to me as of late—_perilous premonitions!_ Now I turn myself inward, where my guardians remind me Gandalf-like that the only thing to do is use the time we are given. We must give it a try anyhow. Even if there's only a remote chance of pulling anything off.

It helps me to know there are others working toward common goals, even if we are disconnected. Form a partnership with and obey your inner voice in order to set about accomplishing tasks in the present in order to *gain as much power as you possibly can manage. *"Power corrupts" is the most dangerous advice one could possibly give because good people are the only ones to actually follow this advice and limit their own power.

It is the Western world now appearing to be in terminal decline, not necessarily the East, not the entire world. "We are the ones we've been waiting for"—that is a powerful phrase. I like that.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OskarSnaefelDate: 2019-07-27 04:36:16Reaction Score: 9


Ur in the depressing phase. Just wait it Becomes fascinating eventually


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-07-27 08:45:34Reaction Score: 9


Acceptance, and intrigue. 

Once the acceptance is fixed, the intrigue builds.

Keep ever so slightly engaging those asleep, having a real world person to sound these things out to helps. My wife is gradually realizing Iam not so completely nuts...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-07-27 13:54:20Reaction Score: 10


I'll sound like a sap, but I like to say when having a moment, even if it's watching a bird or taking a bike ride through the woods  "if this isn't nice I don't know what is".  I like to revel in the mundane and proclaim it special.  Even a good cup of coffee is often a delightfully special time.

I've accepted the fact, decades ago, that the world is really screwed up and I can't relate to the majority of the people on this planet. I quite often feel I don't even belong here at all. Like I accidently got born on the wrong place.  So then I would struggle with the notion that perhaps I'm nuts. but I'm  sure I'm not.  
All I can add is, as somebody else mentioned, don't let the bastards get you down.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-07-27 14:00:12Reaction Score: 6


I think it's our obsession with technology that destroyed that world before us and it is us the destroyers.

	Post automatically merged: 7/27/19

_@Ice Nine_, I never forget to watch the beauty of this world I am part of....never.....once seen it can't be unseen...I appreciate that.   I walked my ducklings out of harms way at 6 am.....the other half of ME is angry at god damn it for the lies and deception and terror placed in our way.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-07-27 15:23:53Reaction Score: 11




Onthebit said:


> I think it's our obsession with technology that destroyed that world before us and it is us the destroyers.
> 
> Post automatically merged: 7/27/19
> 
> _@Ice Nine_, I never forget to watch the beauty of this world I am part of....never.....once seen it can't be unseen...I appreciate that.   I walked my ducklings out of harms way at 6 am.....the other half of ME is angry at god damn it for the lies and deception and terror placed in our way.


Yes I totally relate to that, being ANGRY at how effed up everything is, constant lies everywhere you look and injustice.  I'm 67 now and have had to really actively work towards staying calm, man oh man can stress ever screw up your body!  I have to really tune things out and try to never watch the news or I can really get a good mad on.
This forum is a great place actually to relax a bit for me, it's comforting to be with your own kind and have a place to express your ideas without people jumping in your sh!t.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-07-27 16:10:46Reaction Score: 5




Ice Nine said:


> This forum is a great place actually to relax a bit for me, it's comforting to be with your own kind and have a place to express your ideas without people jumping in your sh!t.


Man i can relate to that.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-07-27 16:33:46Reaction Score: 0


Might wanna watch this channel Flat Earth Paradise


----------



## anotherlayer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: anotherlayerDate: 2019-07-28 01:28:21Reaction Score: 6




OskarSnaefel said:


> Ur in the depressing phase. Just wait it Becomes fascinating eventually


And laughable


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OskarSnaefelDate: 2019-07-28 01:37:20Reaction Score: 6




anotherlayer said:


> And laughable


I think it was Kierkgaard who said I just look at the world and all I can do... Is laugh


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2019-07-28 14:03:27Reaction Score: 10


and it was Walter Neff who said "Do I laugh now or wait 'till it gets funny."

I seem to sway from scorn, disgust and anger, with a bit of who gives a rat's ass and then mostly a constant state of perplexity at the absurdity of life and the galling lack of curiosity of the general populace.

ARGH now I've got my self miffed.   Time for a bike ride


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-07-28 16:29:37Reaction Score: 8


For me, this life is like being roped into a game of Monopoly by kids. I didn't want to play in the first place, and I realized early on I couldn't win, but I still keep playing.  It's an excruciatingly pointless endeavor.


----------



## Onthebit (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OnthebitDate: 2019-07-28 16:51:12Reaction Score: 1


But what happened to 'spirituality'  I feel I realized it doesn't exist or matter....so is there any purpose to the daily grind?  Purpose....what purpose do we have if god can destroy everything whenever he pleases?  Does anyone hate him as much as I do?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: OskarSnaefelDate: 2019-07-28 17:18:09Reaction Score: 2




Onthebit said:


> But what happened to 'spirituality'  I feel I realized it doesn't exist or matter....so is there any purpose to the daily grind?  Purpose....what purpose do we have if god can destroy everything whenever he pleases?  Does anyone hate him as much as I do?


Can I suggest a book? The denial of death by Ernest Becker. Seriously it helps with these kinds of lines of thinking


----------



## Mike Nolan (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WarningGuyDate: 2019-07-28 19:12:49Reaction Score: 10




Onthebit said:


> But what happened to 'spirituality' I feel I realized it doesn't exist or matter....so is there any purpose to the daily grind?


Yeah There was a stage i thought it was all about the "spirituality" thing too.  But ive since come to the conclusion that its all about the "true" knowledge and what we can learn here in the time we have here and what we can take with us into the afterlife what ever that is. We have been given that chance more so now than ever before with the internet.  When has there been a time like there is now ?  It has not been made easy for us to find because we have to filter through so much bullshit and lies but it is there if you want to find it.  For me its places like this "SH" that some of that "true" knowledge comes.  I only woke up about 10 years ago and before that i was just like all the other zombies out there believing what i was told.  Man i couldn't ever read or write before that.  Im in my late 50s and have learnt a thousand times more in the last 10 years than i had for the first 50 odd years of this life.  I feel so very lucky to be one of the few that have waken up. Life for me could not be any better now and there is no way in hell i could go back to the old me.  I can now only move forward.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CapGracieDate: 2019-07-28 19:19:34Reaction Score: 1




NowhereMan said:


> Most people do not realize that "seek, and ye shall find" is a warning.


Very interesting.  How did you come by that viewpoint?

Cap


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2019-07-28 22:29:56Reaction Score: 2


My word of advice would be not to overthink any of this. The meaning of existence is in the moment, not the past which will never be objectively reassembled let alone experienced. Same goes for the future, right now is all we have. 

To quote another figure of questionable historical veracity:



> Now you're vehemently asserting some non-sense. You don't have time for this display. This, whatever you're doing now, may be your last act on earth. It may very well be your last battle. There is no power which could guarantee that you are going to live one more minute. If this were your last battle on earth, I would say that you are an idiot. You are wasting your last act on earth in some stupid mood.
> You have no time, my friend, no time. None of us have time. Don't just agree with me. Act upon it...
> 
> -Don Juan (or Carlos Castenada?)


Carlos Castaneda's Journey to Ixtlan


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: NowhereManDate: 2019-07-29 00:10:49Reaction Score: 6




CapGracie said:


> Very interesting.  How did you come by that viewpoint?
> 
> Cap


Consider the flip-side; in the same way that most people do not realize that the phrase "How many more children have to die before we have sensible gun control" is not an appeal to compassion and reason, but a very subtle and insidious threat. We are all born into The Great Lie; few are aware of this. Those of us on here are at least aware, on some level, that we have been lied to in particular instances and are looking for a historical truth. Those who go too far in the quest for Truth may find themselves treading water in the middle of an ocean of Lies, with the land of Truth nowhere to be seen. Beware then, as you may not realize what it is you are really seeking.


----------



## Ruby Rhod (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ruby RhodDate: 2019-07-29 01:42:24Reaction Score: 6




Onthebit said:


> But what happened to 'spirituality' I feel I realized it doesn't exist or matter....so is there any purpose to the daily grind? Purpose....what purpose do we have if god can destroy everything whenever he pleases? Does anyone hate him as much as I do?


I hope that you have the mental fortitude to fight a prolonged and very serious spiritual battle, because I think you are heading into/in the middle of one. A belief of purposelessness leads directly to nihilism, which has a deadening effect that saps your vitality. It becomes a kind of depression which will never end until the question "what is of value" is soundly answered. You have to go on a philosophical journey which involves quite a lot of heavy reading, searching for pearls within volumes of text in order to synthesize a new belief structure based on purpose and value.  I emphasize again that it is very serious work and most people will fail in this.

Your assumptions about the nature of "god" need to be reevaluated. This ultimate entity may not even be fully conscious, or may willingly vacate temporarily to live a human life, for example. Many ideas must be reconsidered. God is not able to do absolutely anything, for example—it is completely unable to suicide, for example (because the mere fact of existence implies eternal existence VS eternal nothingness—something cannot come from nothing). Think on that for a long time. I will also tell you my resolution for the foundation of value—it rests upon a coerced choice, literally "to be, or not to be." Coerced because in reality all living things are bound by The Will, which is the Will to Be; understanding this means understanding _in part_ the nature of god.

Comprehending the workings of nature is another _partial_ understanding of the will/mind/nature of god, and leads to the idea that value does not simply expand from a life-over-death choice, but an upward ascension, or fluorishing of life, in opposition to death-forces. Well, you really have a lot to think about. Hope this sparks some new ideas.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-07-29 02:44:44Reaction Score: 6


I totally agree with the previous post by _@Ruby Rhod_, particularly the point about philosophical journey with heavy reading. I've gone through a similar journey. In fact, I am probably still on this journey and will be until the day the being that occupies "my" body departs from this plane. If you haven't already read them, I would highly recommend Eckhart Tolle's _The Power of Now_, Neale Donald Walsch's _Conversations with God_, and Michael Singer's _The Untethered Soul._ I think that these texts can help one find his/her purpose and they are relatively light reading.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: GlumlitDate: 2019-07-30 17:19:28Reaction Score: 8




Onthebit said:


> But what happened to 'spirituality'  I feel I realized it doesn't exist or matter....so is there any purpose to the daily grind?  Purpose....what purpose do we have if god can destroy everything whenever he pleases?  Does anyone hate him as much as I do?


That first question almost answers itself. Spirituality (connectedness with one's spirit) can't exist if no one believes in it or knows anything about it. And the daily grind doesn't go away if everyone believes in it. The daily grind is leading to the ultimate destruction of the connectedness with the spirit.. 

BUT the _spirit_ exists undeniably. And your spirit is being crushed because you're forevermore connected to your daily grind and the belief in it as a fixed, inescapable law.

You are forcing yourself to do something you don't want to do, over and over with no foreseeable end. At the price of your spirit. 

This is not good. This means your consciousness is cancelling itself. You are programming your free will to suppress your free will.

Your brain was not made to do that! If it gets into that loop, paired with a crushed spirit, it seems to start a self destruct sequence. 

But have no fear. Literally. The cure is as simple as the curse. Even the president said it. The only thing there is to be afraid of, is choosing to be afraid.

Self awareness was my key. Love yourself. And find some plants or animals or bugs to love. Go to the forest, a stream. And observe them. And their interactions. Observe yourself. And _your_ interactions. Then you won't be in man's world anymore. You'll be in the world you're taught to disregard. The one with harmony. The one god built. Lose yourself in god's world, submerge yourself in his work, and I guarantee you'll learn to love him.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-30 20:09:25Reaction Score: 2


I wonder if KD realized what an existential can of worms his website would be, and how honest people would be about talking about it. 
Even though I’m amazed at the stolen history revealed I had already gone through the stages of grief over the depths of evil revealed. And, as a Christian, I knew about the father of all lies. 
Most people hate God even if their actions are mostly good- can’t keep even the first commandment. Who can say they haven’t lied and you don’t even have to teach children how to.  Of course all the good things are due to ourselves and the bad things due to God, right?
Luckily we don’t have to do anything and lucky is the person who realizes they can’t anyway. The narrow path is to realize all have sinned and fallen short, the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ. And much more, you wouldn’t believe.  Otherwise great is the destruction...


> *1*Judge not, that ye be not judged. *2*For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. *3*And why beholdest thou the mote that is in thy brother's eye, but considerest not the beam that is in thine own eye? *4*Or how wilt thou say to thy brother, Let me pull out the mote out of thine eye; and, behold, a beam _is_ in thine own eye? *5*Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye.
> *6*Give not that which is holy unto the dogs, neither cast ye your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn again and rend you.
> Ask, Seek, Knock
> (Luke 11:5-13)
> ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaybeDate: 2019-07-30 20:34:14Reaction Score: 2




Red Bird said:


> Most people hate God even if their actions are mostly good-


Hi may I ask what you consider 'God' to be?

I do actually believe in something which is higher/vastly greater than me or my current limitation but can only perceive such as more than all I can know.
As far as I know the Aether creates this realm via individual intent but the Aether is not 'God' and the Aether does not nor could create awareness of self.

So I just wondered what you consider 'God' to be?
Thanks.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2019-07-30 21:59:28Reaction Score: 10


The journey of truth is a rise through the ranks. We all make a pit stop at religion, and that is not to say it is a fallacy; rather it is another puzzle to solve along the way. Jesus did not say believe everything I say and take it literally. Rather, He said, "Seek and ye shall find". There is much to be sought after the discovery of good and evil Jesus talks about. Jesus was an advocate for religion as much as Buddha, and that is to say, not at all.

I comprehend that people choose to stop at the last savior. It is comforting to lay our fate in the hands of another; to just accept that all we have to do is relinquish our free will to another and sit back to relax, but it's not that easy. We must take responsibilty for ourselves. And that is a herculian expectation. It means that one cannot lay down all his wrong-doings at the feet of another and expect salvation. He must own up to his imperfections and accept himself for who he is: a much more difficult feat than sinning a life away and having his sins washed away by a cheat code. Jesus never described himself as that. He was never a get-out-of-jail-free-card. He told every man to take responsibilty for himself and his actions, and sadly, that is a price too few are willing to accept; especially when "the church" allows people to just confess their sins, say hail Maries, and accept a savior in return for salvation.

Know that I was once too at the stage of the Jesus Christ conclusion. I told Him I would give up everything in exchange for The Truth. I wanted to know what year I lived in, what man kind's true history was. I made that deal, and what I was shown is that time does not exist. History does not exist. That deal ended my ability to participate in this life. On one hand, Jesus was a real entity in this 3-D world, on a higher plane, He is a leader to those who keep seeking, those who are willing to truly let go of man kind's teachings, including history books as well as The Bible.

This is a realization I do not wish upon anyone, but if you are here, you are as relentless in your search for truth as I was. Nobody ever said that at the end of your search for truth you would like what you found. As _@NowhereMan_ said, "Seek and ye shall find is a warning". Only the strongest of the strong and bravest of the brave accept this task... or the most desperate.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-07-30 23:40:35Reaction Score: 1




Maybe said:


> Hi may I ask what you consider 'God' to be?
> 
> I do actually believe in something which is higher/vastly greater than me or my current limitation but can only perceive such as more than all I can know.
> As far as I know the Aether creates this realm via individual intent but the Aether is not 'God' and the Aether does not nor could create awareness of self.
> ...


Sure.  Jesus- a person, is God and shows us the Father God.  The Bible says Jesus is the Creator, we are created for God's pleasure and purposes, and the Bible says the creation (Jesus) points all to Him.  You don't need the Bible, but it's very helpful and someday we may not have it.  Then there is the Spirit of God, called the comforter.  All are separate, but one, just like Jesus was fully God but fully man.  No one can understand all of the way what this means. However it takes more than one being to love really,  just like you really need God to be thankful at all.

Jesus was the only man without sin though tempted as we are, died for us, paying the price for disobedience so we don't have to.  It's actually a legal process.  We are now pardoned- but only through Jesus.  He rose again, also defeating death and reclaimed the world from Satan.  Someday he'll come back and take it, which will be the second to last BIG reset, and not pretty.  God is not only love and mercy, but truth and justice. 

Relationship not religion.  Most people (even Christians) don't know that we have to be chosen by Jesus although it says it plainly in the Bible and that is why Christianity is different.  You can't do anything- even 'accept Jesus into your heart', etc.  I would recommend the sincere prayer of, Jesus if you're real show me.

We had a bird fly in our gym this morning, and you know was flayling about trying to figure out how to get out, and it reminded me of a sort of comparison CS Lewis made- If I was a bird (but also a human) I could show it the way to freedom most easily.
Read John in the New Testament for more.
Try this for a human take


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: RedFoxDate: 2019-08-02 01:30:16Reaction Score: 2




Red Bird said:


> Relationship not religion.  Most people (even Christians) don't know that we have to be chosen by Jesus although it says it plainly in the Bible and that is why Christianity is different.  You can't do anything- even 'accept Jesus into your heart', etc.  I would recommend the sincere prayer of, Jesus if you're real show me.


Hello, this is my first post and I feel like it couldn't have been anything other than a reply to this. Ever since stumbling onto this website from Tartary stuff on YouTube, my mind has been breaking over and over again like when the Mandela junk broke, and then mudfossils. 
Can you elaborate more on what you mean by this? It fills with me a great fear and depression, learning all of these lies.
What do you mean "Jesus chooses you"? Is that equivalent to "the damned are damned, without knowing and with no recourse"?
It fills me with a lot of fear. And insecurity. My first memory itself is a spiritual one.... and my parents raised me with Christian morals, so I hope, as petty as it sounds, there is some action open to us as far as being saved from... I don't even know anymore, Hell? Will I find if I stay here long enough that not even hell is real? It reminds me of the whispers of those old banished books from the bible where it's stated hell is allegedly not eternal.
If this is in any way off topic, forgive me.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-08-02 02:52:21Reaction Score: 7




RedFox said:


> Hello, this is my first post and I feel like it couldn't have been anything other than a reply to this. Ever since stumbling onto this website from Tartary stuff on YouTube, my mind has been breaking over and over again like when the Mandela junk broke, and then mudfossils.
> Can you elaborate more on what you mean by this? It fills with me a great fear and depression, learning all of these lies.
> What do you mean "Jesus chooses you"? Is that equivalent to "the damned are damned, without knowing and with no recourse"?
> It fills me with a lot of fear. And insecurity. My first memory itself is a spiritual one.... and my parents raised me with Christian morals, so I hope, as petty as it sounds, there is some action open to us as far as being saved from... I don't even know anymore, Hell? Will I find if I stay here long enough that not even hell is real? It reminds me of the whispers of those old banished books from the bible where it's stated hell is allegedly not eternal.
> If this is in any way off topic, forgive me.


Welcome to the forum. There is absolutely nothing for you to fear. There is no hell as the Church would lead you to believe. The powerful members of our society have the ability to re-write history, and often do for their own benefit using means that they control. My opinion is that the Church (institution) as we know it, has been (and is) the primary deceiver. [Disclaimer: my post is not directed as criticism to any Catholic, Protestant or other Christian believer, for I have many of those in my own family]. They are the ones who have added >1,000 years into history because they could, and because it served their interests. Prior to being captured, what is considered Church today, was the Dharma and it was more or less global in reach. This is what today might be very loosely interpreted as Hinduism. The temples were places to meditate Krishtna Niti (the Law of Krishtna) and headed by governors called Pappah (‘one who helps you remember’) in complexes called Vatikans (‘sacred gardens’). As the message of Krishtna was spreading across Asia, America and Europe, the social relevance of the Dharma had also increased. Agents of change working within the various Dharmic temples in Europe leveraged their newfound importance for more power and money. Rama-Vatikan, the capital of the Etruscan empire (Rama, named after the Hindu deity), became the Vatican in Roma (Italian for Rome). Krishtna Niti became Christianity. The names of people were changed from their original Sanskrit, like ‘Brahma’ and his wife ‘Saraswati’ who were from Hodu (Northern Hindustan, or India), to ‘Abraham’ and ‘Sarah’, for example. Countless other words were changed from their original Sanskrit, like ‘sams’ to ‘psalms’. City and place names were changed, also, such as Bethlechem (‘house of Lakshmi’) to Bethlehem, and Kananda (‘land of Krishtna’s father’) to Canada. Greek and Roman empires were invented along with intricate storylines and "historic" individuals to give themselves credibility and to fill in those 1,000 years. By retroactively changing history, the new Church had found a way to quietly win massive wars without ever having to step foot on a battlefield while appropriating Krishtna Niti for its nefarious plans. They would declare themselves the ‘illuminati’ (from ‘illu’, or forces of nature, and ‘minati’, or focus and meditation) and subjugate Europe, and the world, for hundreds of years more. These agents have continued their deception until this very day.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-08-02 09:19:53Reaction Score: 5




SuperTrouper said:


> My opinion is that the Church (institution) as we know it, has been (and is) the primary deceiver.


Wow great post. I would second that, except the church's influence has been allowed to decline.
The introduction of mass media print, radio, and television has taken that position. 
Not to say both weren't always controlled by the same top of the pyramid. 



RedFox said:


> Hell? Will I find if I stay here long enough that not even hell is real?


You might want to examine this quote by Pope Francis.

_During their conversation, Scalfari, 93, an avowed atheist, claims the pope said that while the souls of repentant sinners "receive the forgiveness of God and go among the line of souls who contemplate him, the souls of those who are unrepentant, and thus cannot be forgiven, disappear." _

There are some things your eternal spirit need to learn and be tested on during your short stay in this 3-D world.
It seems pretty clear to me that the media has gone all out to convince you to accept a low frequency, low vibration, devotion to the beast system of the material world.  They have done a pretty god job of showing you _the path not to take_ in your spiritual growth.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-08-02 14:52:32Reaction Score: 2




RedFox said:


> Hello, this is my first post and I feel like it couldn't have been anything other than a reply to this. Ever since stumbling onto this website from Tartary stuff on YouTube, my mind has been breaking over and over again like when the Mandela junk broke, and then mudfossils.
> Can you elaborate more on what you mean by this? It fills with me a great fear and depression, learning all of these lies.
> What do you mean "Jesus chooses you"? Is that equivalent to "the damned are damned, without knowing and with no recourse"?
> It fills me with a lot of fear. And insecurity. My first memory itself is a spiritual one.... and my parents raised me with Christian morals, so I hope, as petty as it sounds, there is some action open to us as far as being saved from... I don't even know anymore, Hell? Will I find if I stay here long enough that not even hell is real? It reminds me of the whispers of those old banished books from the bible where it's stated hell is allegedly not eternal.
> If this is in any way off topic, forgive me.


It means God is in total control. I suggest reading the Bible and John is a good start. Here are some quotes concerning fear
What Does the Bible Say About Spirit Of Fear?

I know what you mean as when I recently discovered ‘everything was a lie’ I realized I was going through the stages of grief big time. Some people think just continuously turning it (the world) over to God is a cop out but once you turn to God through Jesus’s atoning blood, faith is shown by obeying (fruit)- not before, as in you can’t earn God’s pleasure. What a relief. 
As for being chosen you are if you listen to His voice and believe. That’s how you know.  Following is a link to some verses (most in John). I don’t know the guy, but chose this for the verses.  
How do we know whether or not we've been chosen? | Bible.org

Look, it’s very easy so even children can come, and very mysterious once you delve in but makes the most sense to me. Education/knowledge doesn’t save (enlighten) anyone or even real spiritual experiences that don’t lead to Jesus. How do you know those aren’t just a lie, too?  The Bible is how you tell by reading it yourself and you don’t need interpretations just reading. God has ways for those who are unable to read, etc. 
Now I agree the Bible can, and has been tampered with but God’s purpose will be accomplished to a humble heart.  People really underestimate God.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: QmetaDate: 2020-05-15 06:42:41Reaction Score: 1




SuperTrouper said:


> Welcome to the forum. There is absolutely nothing for you to fear. There is no hell as the Church would lead you to believe. The powerful members of our society have the ability to re-write history, and often do for their own benefit using means that they control. My opinion is that the Church (institution) as we know it, has been (and is) the primary deceiver. [Disclaimer: my post is not directed as criticism to any Catholic, Protestant or other Christian believer, for I have many of those in my own family]. They are the ones who have added >1,000 years into history because they could, and because it served their interests. Prior to being captured, what is considered Church today, was the Dharma and it was more or less global in reach. This is what today might be very loosely interpreted as Hinduism. The temples were places to meditate Krishtna Niti (the Law of Krishtna) and headed by governors called Pappah (‘one who helps you remember’) in complexes called Vatikans (‘sacred gardens’). As the message of Krishtna was spreading across Asia, America and Europe, the social relevance of the Dharma had also increased. Agents of change working within the various Dharmic temples in Europe leveraged their newfound importance for more power and money. Rama-Vatikan, the capital of the Etruscan empire (Rama, named after the Hindu deity), became the Vatican in Roma (Italian for Rome). Krishtna Niti became Christianity. The names of people were changed from their original Sanskrit, like ‘Brahma’ and his wife ‘Saraswati’ who were from Hodu (Northern Hindustan, or India), to ‘Abraham’ and ‘Sarah’, for example. Countless other words were changed from their original Sanskrit, like ‘sams’ to ‘psalms’. City and place names were changed, also, such as Bethlechem (‘house of Lakshmi’) to Bethlehem, and Kananda (‘land of Krishtna’s father’) to Canada. Greek and Roman empires were invented along with intricate storylines and "historic" individuals to give themselves credibility and to fill in those 1,000 years. By retroactively changing history, the new Church had found a way to quietly win massive wars without ever having to step foot on a battlefield while appropriating Krishtna Niti for its nefarious plans. They would declare themselves the ‘illuminati’ (from ‘illu’, or forces of nature, and ‘minati’, or focus and meditation) and subjugate Europe, and the world, for hundreds of years more. These agents have continued their deception until this very day.


Nearly all of your text is mine.

Would you like to correct your oversight?


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2020-05-15 07:02:29Reaction Score: 0




BStankman said:


> During their conversation, Scalfari, 93, an avowed atheist, claims the pope said that while the souls of repentant sinners "receive the forgiveness of God and go among the line of souls who contemplate him, the souls of those who are unrepentant, and thus cannot be forgiven, disappear."


Do you regard the pope as absolute authority in such matters ?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ReichenbachDate: 2020-05-15 12:58:20Reaction Score: 2




HulkSmash said:


> _@Onthebit_ -


ThanQ !!! You have said it perfectly; lately I have been getting the impression that the reality we live in is a reflective type, giving us exactly what we feel and wish for and the best way around to test it all is in bits and pieces something or another wish / think / contemplate for observing what the reality spits back!!!




Onthebit said:


> *I don't know about you but I have found this whole Stolen History becoming depressing more and more...I looked into 'spiritualism' before the evidence surrounded me and now I see an abandoned world with no hope of going back.*


I find this particular train of thought of mine very comforting and relaxing; something that goes all the way up wherever or way down whatever, and the reality is as GI Gurdjieff said "no one can see beyond the tip of their nose" the mirror is a part of the external and lies ... of course ... but wait a second and go to the very origin of things ... it cannot see itself ... maybe that is how / why the world got created ... Charles Hoy Fort is said to have said as quoted by John Alva Keel "if there is an Universal Mind; must it be sane" ... death is a reality and a fact as things and people can die ... however ... death need not be ... whatever is alive need not die ... as far as lies / conspiracies / hidden truths / everything and everyone fits into "no one can see beyond the tip of their nose" ... GI Gurdjieff also describes how the World got created by distorting the Octave on purpose ... so now Onthebit ... what does all this mean for yourself and others ... existence is beautiful ... no one knows anything for sure ... nor can they know ... most important is knowing oneself ... impossible ... enjoy the journey ... become immortal ... help others ... above all defend yourself because you have that right to defend yourself ... because ... you have a right to exist ... beyond forever ... even stolen history fits into all of this attitude ... aikido focuses on safety of the oponent ... defuse the anger and violence inside the opponent to realize the insanity ... we are angry at someone / something means we are angry at ourselves ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-15 14:16:01Reaction Score: 2


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-15 19:00:57Reaction Score: 5


_No matter how much you like to feel sorry for yourself, you have to change that. It doesn't jibe with the life of a warrior. The hardest thing in the world is to assume the mood of a warrior. It is of no use to be sad and complain and feel justified in doing so, believing that someone is always doing something to us. Nobody is doing anything to anybody, much less a warrior._

Carlos Castaneda's Journey to Ixtlan


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2020-05-15 20:07:08Reaction Score: 11




CapGracie said:


> Very interesting. How did you come by that viewpoint?


Not OP, but the statement "seek and you shall find" doesn't contain any judgement. It's a fact. Maybe it can be seen as a warning for some. For once a person wakes up and starts to seek, there is no going back. And between waking up and finding truth, there's a void. It's the primordial journey. It may be dangerous and frightening.

There's a price to pay for being asleep, and there's a price to pay for remembering. In the end, there's no escape from a self-chosen journey.

The emptiness from realizing there's a void in our history is an opportunity to see reality as it is, not as we want it to be.

There's nothing in stolen history topics making it necessary to be depressed and hopeless. From the same facts one could conclude that our past is as glorious as it gets.

How boring would a world be if the conventional history is true? It would be a soulless world without any objective purpose. But since the last reset they have indeed stolen our past, and that means that the purpose was stolen as well. The first step is in fighting to get it back.

And no one is alone. I think everyone who takes part in this journey to break through the amnesia, and remember, has on some higher level chosen to do this difficult work in order for humanity to go forward, it's a task requiring a lot of courage.

Almost everything has been taken from us, our 'genetic' potential has been reduced to a small part of what we really are, and yet we are still here, looking for answers.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-15 21:31:33Reaction Score: 3




dreamtime said:


> Almost everything has been taken from us, our 'genetic' potential has been reduced to a small part of what we really are, and yet we are still here, looking for answers.


To me, that's a large part of the "miracle" which is greatly inspiring.


Complete with another pseudo-British accent!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-15 23:15:55Reaction Score: 2




Banta said:


> To me, that's a large part of the "miracle" which is greatly inspiring.
> 
> 
> Complete with another pseudo-British accent!


And no bra! Sorry, had to say it.
There is no underwear in space!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-15 23:28:04Reaction Score: 6




Starmonkey said:


> There is no underwear in space


Seems risky, because in space, no one can hear you say "no."


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2020-05-16 01:34:58Reaction Score: 1




dreamtime said:


> How boring would a world be if the conventional history is true? It would be a soulless world without any objective purpose. But since the last reset they have indeed stolen our past, and that means that the purpose was stolen as well. The first step is in fighting to get it back.
> 
> And no one is alone. I think everyone who takes part in this journey to break through the amnesia, and remember, has on some higher level chosen to do this difficult work in order for humanity to go forward, it's a task requiring a lot of courage.


These are very encouraging words, wise also!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-16 02:40:15Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> Seems risky, because in space, no one can hear you say "no."


It's to keep all of the space jocks bumbling around and running into stuff


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-16 03:12:12Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> It's to keep all of the space jocks bumbling around and running into stuff


So in summation, the way to deal with it all is to make a whole bunch of jokes (some of which may cross the line!)

See, back on topic!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2020-05-16 04:22:08Reaction Score: 6


I feel the need to repost this for anybody who needs it 

_The Egg_, a short story attributed to Andy Weir

You were on your way home when you died.
It was a car accident. Nothing particularly remarkable, but fatal nonetheless. You left behind a wife and two children. It was a painless death. The EMTs tried their best to save you, but to no avail. Your body was so utterly shattered you were better off, trust me.
And that’s when you met me.
“What… what happened?” You asked. “Where am I?”
“You died,” I said, matter-of-factly. No point in mincing words.
“There was a… a truck and it was skidding…”
“Yup,” I said.
“I… I died?”
“Yup. But don’t feel bad about it. Everyone dies,” I said.
You looked around. There was nothingness. Just you and me. “What is this place?” You asked. “Is this the afterlife?”
“More or less,” I said.
“Are you god?” You asked.
“Yup,” I replied. “I’m God.”
“My kids… my wife,” you said.
“What about them?”
“Will they be all right?”
“That’s what I like to see,” I said. “You just died and your main concern is for your family. That’s good stuff right there.”
You looked at me with fascination. To you, I didn’t look like God. I just looked like some man. Or possibly a woman. Some vague authority figure, maybe. More of a grammar school teacher than the almighty.
“Don’t worry,” I said. “They’ll be fine. Your kids will remember you as perfect in every way. They didn’t have time to grow contempt for you. Your wife will cry on the outside, but will be secretly relieved. To be fair, your marriage was falling apart. If it’s any consolation, she’ll feel very guilty for feeling relieved.”
“Oh,” you said. “So what happens now? Do I go to heaven or hell or something?”
“Neither,” I said. “You’ll be reincarnated.”
“Ah,” you said. “So the Hindus were right,”
“All religions are right in their own way,” I said. “Walk with me.”
You followed along as we strode through the void. “Where are we going?”
“Nowhere in particular,” I said. “It’s just nice to walk while we talk.”
“So what’s the point, then?” You asked. “When I get reborn, I’ll just be a blank slate, right? A baby. So all my experiences and everything I did in this life won’t matter.”
“Not so!” I said. “You have within you all the knowledge and experiences of all your past lives. You just don’t remember them right now.”
I stopped walking and took you by the shoulders. “Your soul is more magnificent, beautiful, and gigantic than you can possibly imagine. A human mind can only contain a tiny fraction of what you are. It’s like sticking your finger in a glass of water to see if it’s hot or cold. You put a tiny part of yourself into the vessel, and when you bring it back out, you’ve gained all the experiences it had.
“You’ve been in a human for the last 48 years, so you haven’t stretched out yet and felt the rest of your immense consciousness. If we hung out here for long enough, you’d start remembering everything. But there’s no point to doing that between each life.”
“How many times have I been reincarnated, then?”
“Oh lots. Lots and lots. An in to lots of different lives.” I said. “This time around, you’ll be a Chinese peasant girl in 540 AD.”
“Wait, what?” You stammered. “You’re sending me back in time?”
“Well, I guess technically. Time, as you know it, only exists in your universe. Things are different where I come from.”
“Where you come from?” You said.
“Oh sure,” I explained “I come from somewhere. Somewhere else. And there are others like me. I know you’ll want to know what it’s like there, but honestly you wouldn’t understand.”
“Oh,” you said, a little let down. “But wait. If I get reincarnated to other places in time, I could have interacted with myself at some point.”
“Sure. Happens all the time. And with both lives only aware of their own lifespan you don’t even know it’s happening.”
“So what’s the point of it all?”
“Seriously?” I asked. “Seriously? You’re asking me for the meaning of life? Isn’t that a little stereotypical?”
“Well it’s a reasonable question,” you persisted.
I looked you in the eye. “The meaning of life, the reason I made this whole universe, is for you to mature.”
“You mean mankind? You want us to mature?”
“No, just you. I made this whole universe for you. With each new life you grow and mature and become a larger and greater intellect.”
“Just me? What about everyone else?”
“*There is no one else*,” I said. “In this universe, there’s just you and me.”
You stared blankly at me. “But all the people on earth…”
“All you. Different incarnations of you.”
“Wait. I’m _everyone_!?”
“Now you’re getting it,” I said, with a congratulatory slap on the back.
“I’m every human being who ever lived?”
“Or who will ever live, yes.”
“I’m Abraham Lincoln?”
“And you’re John Wilkes Booth, too,” I added.
“I’m Hitler?” You said, appalled.
“And you’re the millions he killed.”
“I’m Jesus?”
“And you’re everyone who followed him.”
You fell silent.
“Every time you victimized someone,” I said, “you were victimizing yourself. Every act of kindness you’ve done, you’ve done to yourself. Every happy and sad moment ever experienced by any human was, or will be, experienced by you.”
You thought for a long time.
“Why?” You asked me. “Why do all this?”
“Because someday, you will become like me. Because that’s what you are. You’re one of my kind. You’re my child.”
“Whoa,” you said, incredulous. “You mean I’m a god?”
“No. Not yet. You’re a fetus. You’re still growing. Once you’ve lived every human life throughout all time, you will have grown enough to be born.”
“So the whole universe,” you said, “it’s just…”
“An egg.” I answered. “Now it’s time for you to move on to your next life.”
And I sent you on your way.


----------



## Revelinmusic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: revelinmusicDate: 2020-07-02 15:02:47Reaction Score: 5


I am going to be honest here. I enjoy investigating history and looking at old style architecture.
However a lot of investigative work has gone so far into the truth and knowing the reality stresses me out. 
I just find it painful to look at all those empty grids, and that is part of the reason why I have not been present for the past two or so more weeks on this forum. Honestly, I might actually prefer the current paradigm to carry on, even though a better reality may exist if there is radical change. I would prefer living in Japan, going to work for a company and enjoying the country of Japan, marrying a nice beautiful wife, having kids, and then retiring early living peacefully in a farming village somewhere to be honest. Looking at how things are going, unfortunately it looks like that may not be true. 

We all struggle with the idea of loss and it is sad to all of us. Losing our parents is an unfortunate sad event. 
But if everything is seemed to be lost, you just cannot escape it, it will haunt you until somehow everything can return to a stable normal. 
I don't know how exactly to phrase it, but I think it is hard to confront loss every single day. 
Well, I think after an hour or two of reading recent posts on this forum, I am just going to watch some Japanese anime for an hour or two to take my mind off these heavy topics. I just need it for my own sanity.

By the way, sometimes I feel scared of meditating, for when I meditate, I have this pressure in at the upper back part of my head that within a minute or so evolves into intense pain. I feel that if I meditate every day, I might change so much that I may stop being able to relate to other people. I guess I am just afraid of my what I know and see and believe changing so much I cannot hold a normal conversation with other people, or the topics that are funny for normal people stop being funny and humorous for me.
Maybe I need somebody with the same mindset to talk to... Let me know.

Recently I have been studying iron manufacturing, from a small scale where you could do it yourself to a large scale.
I have also been practicing agriculture with a friend in Japan. I think it is important to have these practical skills and carry this knowledge to the next generation, and this has been taking up a lot of my time recently. I guess I would like to bring as much as I can with me. 
I guess what I am saying is that water and shelter are always important, but technology is great because it definitely makes things easier.
Maybe it is definitely worth my time learning how traditional straw houses are made, because it would sure be nice to live in one and attempt to build one with my own hands. It doesn't need a lot of advanced technology, but it sure looks nice and functions well.

Well, I guess I will attempt to make some quality posts when I get back from my trip across Japan for two weeks, starting tomorrow. I will definitely have to take a look at the old style buildings in Kyoto. There are still some beautiful old style architecture over there. I will have to report if there is anything interesting I find, as well as talking with local residents and seeing if they have old photos of Japan in the Showa era. 

I guess reasons like this is why I have not been on this forum as much in the last 2-3 weeks, even though I had much more time when my university classes ended for the summer, and also I guess knowing the coming circumstances that could happen in the future, I think that has been a big factor for the drop in my motivation to engage with this forum. 
I think from now on, for the sake of my own sanity, I will limit my time on this forum to 2 hours per week, not including investigative work I
am doing off of this forum to maintain my own sanity. I think it is almost the same as how certain people see images or blurred out videos of surgery and they have this disgusting feeling in their gut, and that is sometimes how I feel when reading the posts on this forum. 
I plan to post on detailed interesting topics in depth that are less sensitive just for my own sake.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-02 15:30:48Reaction Score: 1




revelinmusic said:


> I am going to be honest here. I enjoy investigating history and looking at old style architecture.
> However a lot of investigative work has gone so far into the truth and knowing the reality stresses me out.
> I just find it painful to look at all those empty grids, and that is part of the reason why I have not been present for the past two or so more weeks on this forum. Honestly, I might actually prefer the current paradigm to carry on, even though a better reality may exist if there is radical change. I would prefer living in Japan, going to work for a company and enjoying the country of Japan, marrying a nice beautiful wife, having kids, and then retiring early living peacefully in a farming village somewhere to be honest. Looking at how things are going, unfortunately it looks like that may not be true.
> 
> ...


Well... I might be the other extreme, but I'm available.
The "doctor" is in. And, if you're considerate, I might just NOT pull the football out of the way at the last second.
Not sure how much I'll be around over the weekend though. Need to ground and focus energy for more shiftings.
Ain't nothin to be afraid of. Do some coloring or puzzles. Idle hands...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-07-02 16:27:55Reaction Score: 2




BStankman said:


> Wow great post. I would second that, except the church's influence has been allowed to decline.
> The introduction of mass media print, radio, and television has taken that position.
> Not to say both weren't always controlled by the same top of the pyramid.
> 
> ...


I think anyone with half an enquiring mind would at least be questioning these images

*Present Pope*



*Previous Popes
*


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-02 16:58:50Reaction Score: 1




Divine Wind said:


> I think anyone with half an enquiring mind would at least be questioning these images
> 
> *Present Pope*
> View attachment 48677View attachment 48681View attachment 48680View attachment 48678
> ...


When the thumb is out, it's actually the sign language for "love". Technically, "horn hands" or whatever has the thumb tucked in.
Are these images helping you deal?...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dejavuDate: 2020-07-02 17:00:25Reaction Score: 3




revelinmusic said:


> I am going to be honest here. I enjoy investigating history and looking at old style architecture.
> However a lot of investigative work has gone so far into the truth and knowing the reality stresses me out.
> I just find it painful to look at all those empty grids, and that is part of the reason why I have not been present for the past two or so more weeks on this forum. Honestly, I might actually prefer the current paradigm to carry on, even though a better reality may exist if there is radical change. I would prefer living in Japan, going to work for a company and enjoying the country of Japan, marrying a nice beautiful wife, having kids, and then retiring early living peacefully in a farming village somewhere to be honest. Looking at how things are going, unfortunately it looks like that may not be true.
> 
> ...


I have felt like that too at times when going through threads, so I understand. It can be stressful, confusing and even overwhelming when engaging in the sort of questioning of history and established reality that we share here. There are days that I go deep and other times I focus on one or two threads to keep up on a lighter note. I believe this kind of search is a process, so that’s where I find the beauty of this forum. There are threads that cover just about every angle with knowledge being shared on so many levels, that each one is a potential treasure trove, so to speak, depending on what you are focusing on as you go through your personal process.

I firmly believe that 2020 is a year of deep, meaningful perspective and awareness (as in 20/20 vision) where we are meant to get clarity and knowledge will continue to be revealed to us, especially in the field of research that we tackle on here, as well as how it connects to what is happening in the here and now. But I also think it’s on a deeply personal level too where things will speak to each of us specifically as we go through the threads.

If you feel stressed, it’s ok to step back a bit. Part of processing knowledge, imo, is to allow things to absorb/sink in rather than be on a constant search. When we allow ourselves to do both, things sometimes just come to us. I can tell you that I’ve found myself going through threads/posts and something will just pop out at me and catch my attention just as much as when I was actively in “search mode” as I refer to it. But the latter can sometimes feel like heavy work. It’s all about balance.

In terms of your reference to the sense of loss and emptiness, that’s a tough one and something I would venture to say many of us have felt in the process at some point. I will admit that I’ve felt a heaviness at times for humanity (past, present and future) that has brought me to tears on occasion, so when that happens, I just grab hold of that feeling and carry it to a place in my mind and heart where I can release it in the most positive way I can. That looks different for everyone, but for me, it’s acknowledging that I’m feeling it and asking God to help me through it. If I’m feeling it, then I find there is purpose for it, so that’s what I focus on as I work through the emotions. Remember, some of what we're finding is that not all is what it seems so the sense of loss you feel at times may be tied to something that does not warrant it.

As I stated in another post, I’m using this time to go within as much as possible - to disconnect from the things that keep me distracted, stressed and off balance. This is where people say, you need to get your mind off of things – be it x, y or z. I used to think that meant go do something else that will distract you from x, y or z. But I have come to find that’s not what’s truly going to help me so now I don’t look for something else to do (a distraction). It’s been my experience that the distractions don’t help me deal with things in a healthy way because that’s more avoidance, imo. So, I’ve learned to go within instead. By within I mean I go to a place where I can connect with God to work through it, whatever it is. Not trying to bring religion into it, but I believe in God, therefore, that’s who I rely on to help me. Whether that’s allowing his voice to come to me through written word or the essence of his spirit as I sit quietly listening. I always find a new perspective to consider as a result, which leads to peace and comfort in knowing I’m not alone in this.

So, I hope you find some way to achieve that for yourself, however you decide to go about it. Then, when you feel ready, come back to the threads. I suspect you will find knowledge waiting to reveal itself as you continue your search here. I hope this helps. Be well.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-02 17:01:55Reaction Score: 1


Probably true...
The greatest derailer and unproductive "driving" is the incessant bitching and moaning which seems to infect almost every thread.
Finger pointing, scapegoating, gas lighting, looking for someone to blame...
And you're STILL giving your power away to "them". Alack and alas.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dejavuDate: 2020-07-02 17:17:39Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Probably true...
> The greatest derailer and unproductive "driving" is the incessant bitching and moaning which seems to infect almost every thread.
> Finger pointing, scapegoating, gas lighting, looking for someone to blame...
> And you're STILL giving your power away to "them". Alack and alas.


Yeah, unfortunately I know what you mean. But as is, I believe there is still knowledge in them. Once they get off the rails and overcome with stuff to the point that I no longer feel that way, then I'm sure the search will continue for me but move on somewhere else.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-07-02 18:01:55Reaction Score: 1


What keeps me going?

For me, it is the knowledge that God is above, just right there in the blue sky and all around. God has created all good things for me, and for you. Yes the bad is there but I've learned it is not beneficial to focus on it.

With the veil of ignorance having been lifted from my spirit, mind, heart, and eyes, when I look up and see the sun and moon, now knowing that there is a firmament, I can tell that they are very close. Just seeing how quickly they move across the sky, how close one can zoom in with a camera, that tells me they aren't hundreds of thousands to millions of miles away.

Call me a glutton for punishment but the more I learn, the more pain I bring onto myself and yet also the more satisfaction I bring to myself. I've alienated my friends and family for the pursuit of Truth and the knowledge of God. The building of future relationships have become increasingly difficult, as the standard of allowable ignorance for which I judge others worthy of my attention has only gotten narrower - put simply, if a person is not for the Truth, then that person is not worth spending much time with. This is not because I despise them but there is very little to talk about.

Through all the wisdom which brings pain, there is also that which brings me comfort. This knowledge is that one day God shall come down and wipe out all the wretched hives of scum and villainy (ha). That, in time, the children shall no longer suffer, nor the sinless animals. That the willfully wicked shall one day get their just deserves. This knowledge brings me great pleasure, and often has me shouting into the heavens for God to "hurry up!"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HipophoralcuDate: 2020-07-02 18:18:20Reaction Score: 1


Discipline. You move forward because discipline. Nothing else works.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Divine WindDate: 2020-07-02 18:24:37Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> When the thumb is out, it's actually the sign language for "love". Technically, "horn hands" or whatever has the thumb tucked in.
> Are these images helping you deal?...


 To paraphrase a very famous quote from a court case called the 'Profumo Affair in the UK  re: Mandy Rice Davies

"well, they would say that wouldn't they"?


These guys would be joining in with the applause if they could


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-07-02 23:00:40Reaction Score: 1


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-07-03 04:58:59Reaction Score: 1




revelinmusic said:


> I am going to be honest here. I enjoy investigating history and looking at old style architecture.
> However a lot of investigative work has gone so far into the truth and knowing the reality stresses me out.
> I just find it painful to look at all those empty grids, and that is part of the reason why I have not been present for the past two or so more weeks on this forum. Honestly, I might actually prefer the current paradigm to carry on, even though a better reality may exist if there is radical change. I would prefer living in Japan, going to work for a company and enjoying the country of Japan, marrying a nice beautiful wife, having kids, and then retiring early living peacefully in a farming village somewhere to be honest. Looking at how things are going, unfortunately it looks like that may not be true.
> 
> ...


I am really sorry to hear about your situation. Please know that it will pass.

If I can offer any advice, it would be to be kind, compassionate and grateful for everything you have, you consume and to those around you, regardless of who they are. The Universe will pay you back with dividends.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Eagle777Date: 2020-07-03 21:22:32Reaction Score: 0


*"Dead men tell no history!"*

I think we should have a thread about how to survive the reset or outsmart TPTB. Because the questions are "Do we really learn from the history?" and "Will we allow the history to repeat itself?". We could write a lot about how those thinkers think and what they are planning by summarizing what we have learnt so far.

And just writing about the past events will not accomplish anything if we are not going to protect it. It is a chess game where we have to make correct decisions.

Is this a good idea? I need your opinion.

Sorry if this is a derail. I didn't knew where to put this.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-07-03 21:39:32Reaction Score: 0




Eagle777 said:


> Sorry if this is a derail. I didn't knew where to put this.


You could start your own  thread in the general forum.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Eagle777Date: 2020-07-03 21:44:24Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> You could start your own  thread in the general forum.


Alright then, it will take some time.


----------

